# Catch / Release Pole



## nhcruffler (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello N.O.Com , I must say that I like the forums here. Seems to be some good people. Now for my first newbe trapper question. Does anyone have some advice for building a catch / release pole. Seems to me that it has to be light, strong and somewhat compact if you are to be totin it along with you. Thanks, NH


----------



## nhcruffler (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw come on guys. Almost 40 views and no thoughts on a release pole. I have been looking around but most of the commercial ones I just do not like. First thing is you may not use it during the entire season. I really dont want to be totin around a 3-4 ft pole just for the heck of it. A telescoping one would be ideal but they usually slide down if you put much pressure on them. I suppose you could extend it , drill a hole through it and add a hitch pin. That way it is compact until you need it. Then just extend it and install the pin. I guess I will just have to start tinkering around and see what I can come up with. NH


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't worry too much about it because all my trap locations are within a short walking distance, so i don't haul it to the trap location unless i see that i have an animal then i walk back to my rig and grab the catch pole. You could just use your hands to restrain your animals :lol: , thats what i do with my bobcats...........just kidding! good luck on your search for a more convenient catch pole.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I use a pvc catch pole and leave in my truck as well. Since I am able to drive up to most of my sets carrying it around is not an issue for me.


----------



## nhcruffler (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a lot of woods with many ponds and creeks but you have to walk in and it is kinda rough going. Many miles with no vehicles allowed. We are not allowed to take Bobcats so they have to be released. In all reality I will probably just be targeting beaver in the way back ponds anyways. I must admit I like the idea of the PVC pole better than holding em down with one hand and releasing the trap with the other  NH


----------

